# First time cauliflower smoke!



## dj mishima

I simply cut a cauliflower head into eighths.  I then drizzled some EVOO and sprinkled with salt & pepper.  I really wanted to add some fresh squeezed lemon juice to it.  This was good roasted in the oven when I had done it in the past.  I figured it would be just as good in the smoker.  However, I didn't have a lemon and I didn't want to run to the store just for that.  So this is about as KISS as it gets.













IMAG0064_zps975ef347.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Mar 3, 2013






Into the MES at 250F with my AMPNS & pitmaster pellets.














IMAG0065_zps8a8f7724.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Mar 3, 2013






After 2 hours it wasn't tender, so I kept going.













IMAG0066_zpsf8c564cd.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Mar 3, 2013






Here it is at 3 hours.  It's still a bit tough.  I thought it took on enough smoke though, so I took it out.













IMAG0075_zps03a298ac.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Mar 3, 2013


















IMAG0078_zps9a2fbf8e.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Mar 3, 2013


















IMAG0079_zpsb78413fd.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Mar 3, 2013






I stopped taking pictures after that.  I just poured a bit of hot water in the bottom of the tray.  Then tightly wrapped in foil and tossed into 350F oven to steam until fork tender.  I checked it every 15 minutes with a fork and was done at 30 minutes.

At this point, you can chop into smaller pieces and serve as is, covered in cheese, drizzled with fresh lemon juice, or even blended into a smoked cauliflower puree(mashed potato substitute.)


----------



## daveomak

Dj..... looks good to me..... How was the smokey taste ???   Is it good in cauliflower ???    Dave


----------



## smokinhusker

Great idea! How was the taste?


----------



## dj mishima

If anyone has had oven roasted cauliflower, you have an idea of what to expect.  It is way better than straight up steaming or boiling.  It sort of concentrates the cauliflower taste and brings a hint of sweetness to it.  After smoking it, it is awesome(if you like cauliflower.)  The smoke taste isn't overwhelming, just kind of gives it a "bbq" flavor.

Someone(I am not sure if I agree with them) called it the "smoked brisket of vegetables." http://projects.washingtonpost.com/recipes/2012/04/25/whole-oak-smoked-cauliflower-chile-arbol/

I might try to clone this dish someday:

http://www.dirtcandynyc.com/?p=2950

It looks fairly easy for do.  

Okay, now that I just found out there is a cookbook with that recipe in it, I can follow it instead of approximating it :)  Thank you local library!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

We do this all the time and it is one of our favorite side dishes. We also like to mash the cauliflower up and serve like mashed potatoes or add to sauces and soup.


----------



## kathrynn

That does sound good to me!  Keeping this in mind!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks great and now I'm going to have to do some! Wonder if you can do Broccoli? We like them mixed with some cheese sauce.


----------



## frosty

Sounds like a great idea, and since the wife doesn't like cauliflower, more for me!

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## crvtt

Great idea, cauliflower is going in along with a chicken now for tomorrow night's dinner!  Thanks


----------



## dgilley

We love it in the oven with some EVOO, garlic powder and salt.  Can't wait to try it on the smoker.

Thanks.  I'm always looking for great ideas for side dishes.


----------



## stevemax

Ummm. I guess! Lol it can't be bad! Anything smoked is good.


----------



## crvtt

Well, I made smoke cauliflower yesterday.  Olive oil, salt, pepper, some cajun rub on half of it too.  Smoked for 2.5 hours.  Really disliked it, just didn't like the smoke with the cauliflower. 













20130317_163951.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Mar 18, 2013


----------



## daveomak

crvtt said:


> Well, I made smoke cauliflower yesterday.  Olive oil, salt, pepper, some cajun rub on half of it too.  Smoked for 2.5 hours.  Really disliked it, just didn't like the smoke with the cauliflower.


Morning.... I have found light flavored, delicate foods can't handle much seasonings or smoke...  On the other end of the spectrum, bold flavored foods can handle lots of smoke and seasonings....   Bold flavor example: Lamb can handle about any potent seasoning and it seems to be improved....  Delicate flavor example: Pasta basically has no flavor and is totally transformed into what ever you put on it... It is a carrier for seasonings....  Cauliflower, for me, falls into the delicate flavor category...   I really like it steamed lightly with butter and salt so I can still taste it... even better is to bake it at a higher temp to caramelize that flavor...   I like the idea of some smoke on it.... So, next time I make cauliflower, I will sprinkle it with some smoked sea salt I made a month ago or so....   A  hint of smoke should be good.... 

If you are not sure as to how any food will handle smoke or seasonings, go light on both for the first try....   

One more example: Mesquite, I like the flavor but I can take only about 15-20 minutes of mesquite smoke on stuff....  

Don't give up after your first try.....  

Dave


----------



## crvtt

Maybe it was the smoke.  I used mostly mesquite.   I cooked it along with a chicken.


----------



## daveomak

crvtt said:


> Maybe it was the smoke.  I used mostly mesquite.   I cooked it along with a chicken.


I think you got it figured....  That would not be good in my book.... OK, I know you Texans like your mesquite...  Don't flog me.....


----------



## dj mishima

crvtt said:


> Maybe it was the smoke.  I used mostly mesquite.   I cooked it along with a chicken.


I used the AMPNS for smoke with Pitmaster's Choice(Hickory/Cherry/Maple blend) pellets.  I haven't used mesquite yet, but have heard it can be overpowering sometimes.


----------



## crvtt

So far so good with mesquite for me.  I really like it on chicken and beef.  I've always used mesquite along with hickory.   Just picked up some cherry to try next.


----------



## bbqnuts

The family loves grilled cauliflower.  I'll have to try starting it in the smoker for some extra flavor then finishing on the grill.


----------



## cajundennis

I am new to smoking.  Just got a Cajun Injector Smoker.  I was looking for some menus and found this site.  You have several posts here and thought you might be able to answer my questions.  I am sorry if I am wrong,  First question - what is a AMPNS?

Second question - why don't most recipes give smoking temp and times?


----------



## dj mishima

Oops, I guess I've been using the wrong acronym.  It's actually AMNPS.  It is a smoke generator made by one of the forum sponsors.  Here is where you can get one:
http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp?m=0

I'm not sure where you are getting the recipes without temp and cook time.  But, if you look around the forum, you should learn everything you need to know.

If you haven't done so yet, introduce yourself in the new member section.


----------



## cajundennis

Thanks for the reply.  I tried to introduce myself, but I'm not sure if I found the right area on the site.  Can you steer me in the right direction?


----------



## dj mishima

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call


----------



## driedstick

Looks great will have to give it a try.


----------



## GatorRage

Gonna try this today. I have cut the cauliflower into 1" and 2" pieces, doused in EVOO and Kickin' Chicken spices and set in fridge for a couple hours.


----------



## GatorRage

Smoked some fatties, pretzels and cauliflower in some pistachio shells. Not a fan of the flower!


----------

